# St Plow Equipment expansion project



## suleski (Jan 2, 2008)

The ST Board of Directors has approved the funding to expand our equipment used for plowing operations.  The Suleski Transportation car shops begins this equipment building project.  Until now SP-1 is the only plow we used to keep our entire line cleared. Needless to say as the the companies right of way has expanded, the job of keeping the lines open has gotten more difficult. Now with the approval of our equipment expansion we will be able to clear our lines quicker and offer mutual aid to our neighboring railroads.


Photo of the project managers work desk:












The ST corporate website has a photo story page of the project so far:


http://home.comcast.net/~strans/photo_stories34.htm


(i think someone (Marty ?) once said if you're going to build one you might as well build 10...)/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*Very well done, Scott.*


*Your use of figures in the construction log is great.*


*JimC.*


----------



## David Hazel (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking plow project Scott... Maybe a plow extra at Milford or York? May have to work around that whole roof thing...!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


----------



## George Adams (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, 
When you say you are building a fleet, you do meen fleet. The crews on the Whippany River better get busy, we must not allow a snow plow gap!! 

George 

PS props to anyone who can identify the (altered) movie quote above


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Scott,

In looking at the photo of the Project Manager's desk, I saw a ..........  Oppps, where did it go?
I know it was right .....   ahhhhh , somewhere around here.
Oh Well !!!!


Looking good Scott.

Tom


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work there Scott. The MBTA has a couple of those single-throw plows parked outside the Boston Engine Terminal, along with a couple of standard wedge plows. When I see them I always have to wonder what stops the blade from acting like a rudder on the single-throws and steering them off the track. Seems like there would be a lot of unchecked sideways forces acting on those things that would be balanced out on a standard wedge plow. The real ones obviously work though, so it should be interesting to see how the model performs in real snow.


----------



## suleski (Jan 2, 2008)

You will all notice the drink cup by the Drill has a covered top.  This keeps me from spilling it on project plans or droping stuff into it.  And it really is just Ice Tea...

Scott


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

You-da-man

Your also one of the main  guys  who got me started on painting and labeling my own RR.


----------

